# More ABT's for football



## crazymoon (Dec 3, 2016)

I can't get enough of these gems !













P1010046.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 3, 2016






I found that a babies spoon scoops these jalapenos out quite efficiently.













P1010047.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 3, 2016






Scooped and ready for some fixings













P1010048.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 3, 2016






Cheeses mixed up and goodies being added-Only added 1/3 of a slice of bacon this time and half a lil smokie.













P1010049.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 3, 2016





   













P1010050.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 3, 2016






waiting for the smoker to come up to 225*and after cooking for about 2 1/2 hours with hickory chips













P1010051.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 3, 2016





   













P1010059.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 3, 2016






Here's a close-up shot and a plate also with a scottish egg for football snacks













P1010060.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 3, 2016





   













P1010061.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 3, 2016






Thanks for looking ! CM


----------



## timstalltaletav (Dec 3, 2016)

They look great!  I can't seem to find any bigger jalapeños lately.  Everything in the store are tiny.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 3, 2016)

CM, good lookin snacks to watch some ball !   Made some ABT's last weekend, they are addicting !


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 3, 2016)

ABTs and Scottish Eggs, thats a combo!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I love em'


----------



## b-one (Dec 3, 2016)

I want to watch football with you! Great looking snacks!


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 3, 2016)

I love abt's.    Haven't made them I a year or so.   I really need to find some big ones.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 3, 2016)

Looks great! Jalapeños here haven't looked good for months. So no ABT's here!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 3, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great! Jalapeños here haven't looked good for months. So no ABT's here!



Yea, what's the deal with the jalapeños not up to par !  We made some ABT's last weekend, wife was requesting some... Was able to dig down & find bout a dozen "decent" lookin ones to pull the plan together, but they weren't anything special !   Might have to get CM to start shipping some to us !   :biggrin:


----------



## disco (Dec 3, 2016)

Great looking appies, CM

Point

Disco


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 4, 2016)

Great looking appetizers!

Al


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 4, 2016)

Love abts! Yours look beautiful!


----------

